# Christmas Wish List.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What are yall wanting for Christmas


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I want one of these real bad. 

http://www.eaavideo.org/video.aspx?bcpid=90015277001&bctid=635469588001


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

And I thought I wanted pricey things lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some laws and radiator relocated


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

I just want new tires lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Both my bikes are complete so only thing I'm kinda wanting is a bow and some new costas which I don't need since I already got like 4 pair lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

A new bow would be nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2 words >>>> stroker motor


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am wanting/needing a range finder for hunting. and possibly a new scope for my rifle.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

get ready for this guys...

1. new gun preferably 30-06 or 308.

2. performance parts for the rancher, such as hmf, clutch kit, and a jet kit

3. audiotube or audiobox

4. new bow

5. some other stuff for my 4 wheeler..:bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Kawasaki output shaft seals that do what what they're supposed to do...SEAL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8858

:bigok:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to get some //airdam clutching and a waterproof camera/video recorder


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

lilbigtonka send me a pair of them costas since u got 4 pairs


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmm ill take a teryx, commander, or a rzr s lol this is a wish list right?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

2 new knives
remington 887 12 guage bone collector edition 
benelli nova pump with 24 inch barrel


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

gas money!!!!!


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

front bumper and odi grips for the brute, wheels and tires for my 2500hd.... thats bout it lmao...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

A happy wife (like when i go rideing or even talk about the brute)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanna go home!!

*f**k iraq!!*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have a feeling driller will appreciate his the most...i couldnt imagine how long these days are now that it is getting closer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm adding another to my list

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9704


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Just wanna go home!!
> 
> *f**k iraq!!*


Dale, are you a short timer yet?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ YES I AM!! I GOT THAT "SHORT-TIMER SYNDROME!! MY GIVE A DAMM IS BROKEN!! LOL

AND POLARIS, YOU SHOULD ADD THIS ONE AS WELL:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9680


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

a new muzzy full exhuast and dyno jet >>jet kit, mossy oak waders too!opcorn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Bombardier SW48........nuff said.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

1 pcv

2 tires and rims

3 open trail system


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

World Peace.

But an HID kit will do.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

First of all I want Dale to go home!!!!! ///Airdam and Axles next.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah ill say dale to come home would be great to.Id be happy to just to get to see my son for the holidays been 63 days today that his mom hasnt let me see him


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Joemel, you will be in our prayers, my kids are all I have. I understand.
I wish for all my MIMB buddies to one day ride together...


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

2500lb viper winch, muzzy or big gun exhaust


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I wish for Dale to make it home safe. For me I will take a cougar/sugar mama:bigok:


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

New CDI, clutch springs, pipe, and open trails.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

EPI Maroon Primary, new jets, hand guards, a few other small things.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

more places to ride in south carolina.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

1st and foremost, Dale...return home safely!! 

2nd...I want my "x" wife to get the hell out of my life, get a job and quit relying on the child support I pay every month to subsidize her income and for her to quit lying to the AG's office saying I have never paid her C.S.

I wish my extended family, ALL my brothers and sisters on here a very merry Christmas and happy new year....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Want to go riding with Megan Fox....that's all. Oh and a hall pass from the wifey.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Want to go riding with Megan Fox....that's all. Oh and a hall pass from the wifey.


 lmmfao:agreed:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

6in catvos lift and 31 laws, and my swamp series to stop leaking where header meets muffler


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Our brothers and Sisters overseas to be safe.
2. For crap to go back to normal


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

a few days of playing with the brute back home, oh and too see the family, ya them too lol


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Safety and happiness to the ones that serve us and everyone else
Better Economy- My folks own a couple of business' and they have been pretty slow this year, just had to lay mom off from her own business if that tells you how slow its been, the real pits is she still has to do all the paperwork just like before cause she is the secretary. It could be much worse though and we all know how lucky we are, just sayin we wish things would start looking up for once.
Merry Christmas everyone! Be safe in yours travels and enjoy time with your family and friends.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i want me some rhino axles and 29.5" terminators /rims.....


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Just wanna go home!!
> 
> *f**k iraq!!*


 
We wish you could be home with your Family but we really do Thank all you troups for fighting for our Fredom Thanks Again


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------

